#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  WNMS

## AndrioPJ

Poderiam me passar maiores informações qto ao WNMS?
Onde baixo, configuração, integração com os APC-5A-90 e por ai vai?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Poderiam me passar maiores informações qto ao WNMS?
> Onde baixo, configuração, integração com os APC-5A-90 e por ai vai?


Olá AndrioPJ,

Link para download,
http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br/produtos/wnms/wnms

Link do manual,
http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br...Manual_do_WNMS

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Olá AndrioPJ,
> 
> Link para download,
> http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br/produtos/wnms/wnms
> 
> Link do manual,
> http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br...Manual_do_WNMS


Grato

----------


## lojaimpactus

> Olá AndrioPJ,
> 
> Link para download,
> http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br/produtos/wnms/wnms
> 
> Link do manual,
> http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br...Manual_do_WNMS


bom dia, links não estão funcionando!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> bom dia, links não estão funcionando!


Olá lojaimpactus,

Segue link do WNMS.
https://backend.intelbras.com/sites/...ion/wnms_3.zip

----------

